# Theater etiquette



## ruinexplorer (May 6, 2009)

I was reading this article about the annoyance of texting during performances and was wondering if everyone is noticing an increase in the loss of theater ettiquette? Here in Las Vegas you get a wide range of people going to see shows. Some of them dress up and some of them look like they came straight from the pool. I remember when i would go to a professional show in a shirt and tie and feel like I was underdressed. Now we have people like Perez Hilton blogging during a show (which he got called out for at the end of the show). I realize that I am not your typical theater-goer. I also realize that we live in a more "in touch" kind of world. When did polite behavior go out the window? Why would someone pay $170 for a ticket and then not pay attention to the performance? Even if I hated the performance (and felt that I wasted my money), I would never consider ruining the experience for those around me. I know that I am sometimes in the minority (I didn't like Phantom, and that was before I worked it), but I am wondering if others are noticing a similar trend. I am especially hoping that those in community or educational theater will be able to comment.


----------



## pianoman55 (May 6, 2009)

There's absolutely a trend. I was at the MET Opera a couple months ago.. and a woman's cell phone went off four times... each time I turned around to tell her her phone was going off.. and she insisted it was not her phone...each time getting more annoyed. Finally I asked if she had checked her phone.. and when she reached down.. sure enough.. it was her phone. She then spent much of the performance texting.

Children are also a problem. I've worked so many family shows where parents haven't taken their young children out when they are screaming and crying. It's distracting for audience.. and tech too when the child is so loud I can't hear my SM over the Telex.


----------



## Harmz (May 6, 2009)

i've definatly noticed this as well. i run FOH for a local community theater and at least once during a performance, sometimes more, i see lights flickering in people's seats. it's not happening nearly as much as it used to after the building security started addressing people who were doing it and telling them to either step outside or put their phones away. it's totally rediculous though. especially when during the introduction speach, the mc says "turn off cell phones, and no texting because it's a distraction to others around you. i just don't get it...


----------



## NickJones (May 6, 2009)

This drives me nuts too. I saw a stand up comic once, and an audience member's phone went off. The guy was under 18, and had been drinking, the comic took the phone, and spoke to this persons mum, holding the phone up to the mic so everyone cold here. To say the least, the guy was very embarrassed, and I don't think he will do it again.

Is it possible to block mobile phone signals?

And yes, I hate it when you are in the booth, and you see the light of peoples phones....

Nick


----------



## Footer (May 6, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Is it possible to block mobile phone signals?



Yes, it is possible. Cell phone jammers exist. In the U.S., will you get thrown in jail if you are caught using one, yes.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 6, 2009)

It's always a fun game to play to count the number of people texting during a show.


----------



## Chris15 (May 6, 2009)

Footer said:


> Yes, it is possible. Cell phone jammers exist. In the U.S., will you get thrown in jail if you are caught using one, yes.



And in Aus it's 50K for possession, 150K if it's on when the suits arrive.

Besides, block the cellular signal and they'll just play games on em instead.


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (May 6, 2009)

We had a dance show at my school last December and a bunch of students were texting or on their phones. It was real easy to see from up in the booth and all our techs were getting really annoyed. Obviously our cell announcement at the top of the show didn't really work. The fact that these people paid to see the hard work the students put into their choreography and then come and play with their phones, which could easily wait two hours, just sucks.


----------



## misterm (May 6, 2009)

The worst is when you're acting in a blackbox and can see the person texting the entirety of the show less than 5 feet from you and cant do a thing about it. Grrrr.


----------



## spiwak2005 (May 6, 2009)

Saw an orchestra concert once where they started the first piece and then the conductor's cell phone started ringing. She cut off the orchestra and answered her phone. Then she turned around to the audience and said "you probably didn't appreciate me doing that to you. So please turn off your cell phones!!" It was obviously a setup and definitely got the point across. Long term, did it actually help change behaviour? Probably not...


----------



## cprted (May 6, 2009)

Even if you could jam cell phone signals, it won't actually help. Johnny is still going to whip out his phone, write up the text message, and hit send. Only now because the signal is blocked, instead of putting his phone away, he is going to mess around with it for 10 minutes trying to figure out why the stupid thing isn't working.


----------



## Chris Chapman (May 6, 2009)

New height of scariness: A Director of an upcoming Musical was texting DURING auditions. When actors were reading for her. THAT is going to be a stellar show.


----------



## Drmafreek (May 6, 2009)

There are a variety of things that tend to bother me about our current audiences. The best we can do at this time is hope that those that teach theatre also teach theatre etiquette. In my Theatre 101 class the first thing we talk about is what "you" as the audience member are supposed to do during a performance. Many people don't realize that they are part of the performance. You cannot have a theatrical performance without the audience, and so it tends to enlighten some of them.

I think we are going to continue to see a degradation of etiquette as the years pass by, and the only way to fix it is to continue to pester people in the audience when we see then with mobile devices out. I've taken to explaining to our student ushers that they have that ability, to please ask the person to step outside if they are texting.

There also seems to be the "rock concert" mentality in many college performances. Especially dance concerts, where students will hoot and holler during the dance when their friends are onstage. Again, education education education is what is needed.


----------



## cprted (May 6, 2009)

Drmafreek said:


> There are a variety of things that tend to bother me about our current audiences. The best we can do at this time is hope that those that teach theatre also teach theatre etiquette. In my Theatre 101 class the first thing we talk about is what "you" as the audience member are supposed to do during a performance. Many people don't realize that they are part of the performance. You cannot have a theatrical performance without the audience, and so it tends to enlighten some of them.
> 
> I think we are going to continue to see a degradation of etiquette as the years pass by, and the only way to fix it is to continue to pester people in the audience when we see then with mobile devices out. I've taken to explaining to our student ushers that they have that ability, to please ask the person to step outside if they are texting.


I think this is largely a symptom of the popular entertainment paradigm shifting away from live performances and towards the mediums of television, cinema, and the internet. Not to suggest that such a shift is a harbinger of the end times, but that those mediums require a much lower threshold of engagement on the part of the audience.

Like Drmafreek, I think our front lines should be the institutions of higher learning. Over the past several decades, the trend in universities as being towards greater and greater specialization at the undergraduate level at the near complete sacrifice of the broad liberal arts education that a BA should provide. In most institutions I am familiar with, it is entirely possible to graduate with a degree in Business (in Canada at least, the most popular major with Psychology coming in a close second), without ever having taken a course in art appreciation, the history of western civilization, english literature or composition, or even a basic introduction to government and politics. How are you supposed to understand the world around you without some of this most basic knowledge?

[/rant]


----------



## Eboy87 (May 6, 2009)

Just remember: There's a special place in hell reserved for child molesters, and people who talk in the theatre.




I work for our theatre on campus. It's hit or miss here, since we have a whole theatre program. You get the people who really care about the art, and who are attentive, then you get the ones who don't want to be there, but have to because of a class or something. The latter ones whip out the phones and start using them, even after our pre-show "turn off your phones, and no texting" speech. I remember running FOH for the orientation where people were texting during the theatre chair's speech. We're up in the balcony, my boss waves to the chairman, then points a laser pointer at the culprit, who got a stern talking to. Very funny.

I have had to tell people around FOH to shut up before (more politely of course) because they gab through the entire show. It's very distracting for the audio guy. One pet peeve of mine is when you hear the crew chatting. Our spots are at the back of the balcony, and are manned by people from the Crew class (read: people who don't always have any interest in tech). They sit and talk on comms the entire night in a normal speaking voice, and seem unaware that they can be heard out in the house.

As for dress, this is an interesting one. I've seen everything from ripped jeans and a Harley t-shirt to women in hats and furs. 

That was slightly long winded.


----------



## seanandkate (May 6, 2009)

spiwak2005 said:


> Saw an orchestra concert once where they started the first piece and then the conductor's cell phone started ringing. She cut off the orchestra and answered her phone. Then she turned around to the audience and said "you probably didn't appreciate me doing that to you. So please turn off your cell phones!!"



That's outstanding!!

As a high school teacher, I've noticed that parents tend to be at least as bad as the students. But I also cast some blame on those who sit in close proximity of the offenders and do nothing. If people actually TAKE a call during a show (insert head banging against wall here) they need to know that they stand a really good chance of being called on their rude behaviour. Maybe that will discourage it. Note that I didn't say eliminate . . .


----------



## Harmz (May 7, 2009)

this video is awesome. when they don't want to watch the show, bring the show to them!


----------



## highschooltech (May 7, 2009)

Eboy87 said:


> Just remember: There's a special place in hell reserved for child molesters, and people who talk in the theatre.



Yes there is.

But in general i think there is a general lack of courtesy where cell phones are concerned. In general people just answer their phones no matter what they are doing, and not just in the theatre.


----------



## cprted (May 7, 2009)

A friend of mine went to see Hugh Jackman in _The Boy from Oz_ on Broadway a while back. According to her, about ten minutes into the show a latecomer was getting seated in one of the front rows. Jackman stopped the show an struck up conversation with the patron, "Hi, I'm Hugh what's your name?"
"Uhhhhhh, Jim."
"Hi Jim, welcome to the show. Where are you from?"
"Uhhhhhh, New Jersey."
"Really? Well I'm from Australia and I managed to get here on time."


----------



## stephendean (May 7, 2009)

I have also noticed a lot of texting during show as well, often I will turn on the bluetooth of my phone and scan for phones that are on. And boy do people call their phones some interesting names, do they realise that anyony can see them. I thought it was only australian high school kids that screamed and hollered during dance performances by their peers.


----------



## misterm (May 7, 2009)

cprted said:


> A friend of mine went to see Hugh Jackman in _The Boy from Oz_ on Broadway a while back. According to her, about ten minutes into the show a latecomer was getting seated in one of the front rows. Jackman stopped the show an struck up conversation with the patron, "Hi, I'm Hugh what's your name?"
> "Uhhhhhh, Jim."
> "Hi Jim, welcome to the show. Where are you from?"
> "Uhhhhhh, New Jersey."
> "Really? Well I'm from Australia and I managed to get here on time."



same type of story about Patti LuPone a few years back in Sweeney Todd. a woman was eating her popcorn rather loudly (because the producers thought it would be a grand idea to allow food and drinks!) in the front row. apparently it was really grating on LuPone and the actress who was playing violin onstage reached down with her bow and lowered the bag from the woman. 

of course, even though these things are annoyances, i detest the thought of actors breaking character to handle something like this. they know better and it just comes off as extremely unprofessional


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 8, 2009)

misterm said:


> of course, even though these things are annoyances, i detest the thought of actors breaking character to handle something like this. they know better and it just comes off as extremely unprofessional



I agree, that is the job of the house manager. There should be acceptable times for seating late patrons, and the performer should accept that (unless they are a comedian and then the patron deserves what they get). All the other annoyance devices should be handled by ushers.


----------



## NickJones (May 9, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> I agree, that is the job of the house manager. There should be acceptable times for seating late patrons, and the performer should accept that (unless they are a comedian and then the patron deserves what they get). All the other annoyance devices should be handled by ushers.


Yes. I totally agree. When students are forced too see something they will play on there phones if they play isn't what they want. I don't get why they stay in the theatre, as most are not even watching the play. As for the dress code, I have no problems with a guy in jeans and thongs (The _footwear_ not underwear) to come in and see a play, as long as he sits quietly and watches. Theatre shouldn't just be for the "Upper Class" in my view. When I go, I always wear a shirt, and I always turn my phone off. It drives me nuts to see people texting, do people really have anything that urgent that can't wait until the intermission to be discussed?

Manners are definitely going down hill, I open doors for people, who don't even acknowledge me. But the world is constantly changing, and sadly, manners will go. As very little of the younger generations have them, and if they do, chances are it's because there parent's forced them to.

That's just my rant anyway.
Nick
PS, I would like to point out that I'm a "Young Person" and not an old man, despite what someone reading what I read would assume.


----------



## renegadeblack (May 9, 2009)

I go to a regional theatre with my folks on occasion to see a show. I'm not sure if it's rumor about my generation about not thinking that it's necessary to get dressed up or that I'm used to working the show in a pair of black jeans and a black shirt 

As for use of cellular devices our high school's recent production of Pirates of Penzance, our director was in the booth with us and was able to see all of the audience. During one of the nights of our run, the audience was outrageous. After intermission, she had us give her a microphone so she could go on stage and say "During my 35 years of directing performances, never have I seen such a poorly behaved audience. You all ought to be ashamed of yourselves. There are reasons that we tell you not to partake in flash photography..." she...was...pissed. We all applauded her when she got back to the booth.

Seperately, again when I went to see a show with my mother, she takes out her friggin cellphone in the middle of the show. I GLARED at her and SHE was yelling at ME. Excuse me? Who's the one being rude and lighting up half of the house?

EDIT: Also, I like the idea of having the conductor answering a phone call in the middle of the opening number. I'm going to suggest that to my director for our next show because that's just brilliant.


----------



## 030366 (May 9, 2009)

As part of a pre-show announcement, one of our local venues plays a sound bite of about 20 different cell phones ringing, all one on top of another. It seems to be very effective. Also, when I'm playing the part of a theatre patron, I've learned to become more outspoken to other audience members. A well-timed and neatly sarcastic, "Are you _really_ important enough to be texting during this performance?" works wonders.


----------



## TimMiller (May 11, 2009)

I was once doing one show, and after the preshow announcement a guy in the back of the house's phone would ring, we had two guys dressed up as SWAT repel down off the catwalk and drag him out. It was pretty effective and very funny. I only ever once responded to a text during a show, while i was in the audience, and that was due to i couldnt get up and leave, very distracting where i was sitting, but it was a message about how the media server at a poison concert crapped out and they needed help quick i gave them the down and dirty very quickly, and then proceeded to call them during intermission.


----------



## ReiRei (May 11, 2009)

During OSF's last season, my English class went to see Our Town. Anthony Heald was the Stage Manager and our class was sitting right where he could eyeball them. I wasn't there, but I heard that EVERYONE was texting. At one point he stopped the show and said something along the lines of, "If you could please turn off your cellular telephones, we can get on with this story." 

I recently went to see their production of Macbeth and I wanted to slap a few audience members. During the very first scene, a gory fighting scene, someone's cellphone went off. It was incredibly loud and it rang for what felt like forever, there seemed to be no attempt to turn it off. Later during the show, I turn to my boyfriend who has the angriest look on his face and when I quietly asked him what was wrong he just pointed to the lady sitting next to him. I thought nothing of it until two minutes later I hear this ridiculously loud ripping noise. There was an older woman sitting next to us eating rollos. Tearing at the package during the quietest scenes. Even after the whole, "please turn off your cellphones and don't eat in the theatre" people still do it.

I usually expect that kind of thing from teenagers and college students. And I'm always surprised when it's the older folks and adults who are being rude. Geez.

Also, we've recently had a problem at my high school theatre with actors and their cellphones. They decide it's cool to text and call people while the drector is giving them notes during rehearsal. By that time though, the stage manager starts confiscating them. Tsk-tsk.


----------



## NickJones (May 11, 2009)

TimMiller said:


> I was once doing one show, and after the preshow announcement a guy in the back of the house's phone would ring, we had two guys dressed up as SWAT repel down off the catwalk and drag him out. It was pretty effective and very funny. I only ever once responded to a text during a show, while i was in the audience, and that was due to i couldnt get up and leave, very distracting where i was sitting, but it was a message about how the media server at a poison concert crapped out and they needed help quick i gave them the down and dirty very quickly, and then proceeded to call them during intermission.


That is genius! I need to get some abseiling gear!
Nick


----------



## Dionysus (May 11, 2009)

So many people have an utter lack of theatre etiquette, and it is one of my big pet peeves.

I ALWAYS put my cell on "vibrate all", and if I have a cough and need cough-candies, I unwrap them before the show!!! The only reason I don't turn my cell off is because it is possible I could get an urgent call, which before answering I would LEAVE THE THEATRE!

(I'm #2 on the call list from the fire and security monitoring company, for the community theatre I volunteer at. I've actually gotten a call that the fire alarm system was going off when I was watching a show elsewhere. I quietly left the audience, answered the call and took off. Turns out water from the roof was leaking onto a heat-detector... By the time I replaced it, the show I was watching was over.)

People's lack of consideration for others in an audience can really bother me. I remember once when I was in college as a follow-spot operator seeing people all the time on cell phones. One night one guy would not get off his cell and the House Manager could not be reached by the Stage Manager... So the SM told me to shine my lazer at the guy. So I did it... I think he got the message when the follow spot was pointed directly at his face and I gave him the look of "if you don't turn that off, I'll light you up!"...

Another thing that bothers me is people who come to the theatre after BATHING in perfume. My girlfriend is allergic, and we've had to ask for different seats before. Even hospitals and schools are declaring "Scent free zones", and for good reason. A touch of perfume can be delightful, but many people dump far too much on and it disturbs the people around them.

For one show we posted a list of the "ten commandments for the attendance of theatre", now I don't remember them but they were to the tune of:

I Thou shalt not unwrap candies during the performance
II Thou shalt turn of they cellular phone or anything else that goes beep in the night
III Thou shalt not wear large amount of perfume, as others in the house have to breathe as well
IV Thou shalt not talk during the performance, you are there to watch and listen to the show, not your own voice.

or something thereabouts.


----------



## NickJones (May 12, 2009)

Dionysus said:


> Another thing that bothers me is people who come to the theatre after BATHING in perfume. My girlfriend is allergic, and we've had to ask for different seats before. Even hospitals and schools are declaring "Scent free zones", and for good reason. A touch of perfume can be delightful, but many people dump far too much on and it disturbs the people around them.



This drives me insane too. The other thing that annoys me is guys that continually spray deodorant on themselves. I have nothing against deodorant. But continually spraying themselves, especially in the Booth. It just chokes me! I have the "Roll on Rule" so the spot ops can't spray.
Nick


----------



## mixmaster (May 14, 2009)

We have one performance series here on campus that ALL freshmen and sophomores are required to attend a certain number of events each semester for their first 4 semesters. The rules are posted in the handbook, on line, and on poster around campus. Minimum dress code of business casual is advertised, and enforced. To me business casual would be like dockers and a pollo or something. It amazes me that despite all this we still have sophomores show up to these events in torn jeans t-shirts, flipflops, and once barefoot!!! Sophomores!! It's not like the rules should be a surprise by that point. We also advertise and announce that cell phone use will not be tolerated, and yet we routinely confiscate 5 to 10 cell phones each night. What does a college student have going on that is so critical it can't wait a couple hours till the end of the show?? And then they get mad at our ushers like it's the usher doing something wrong. I think the worst though was a group of students who showed up for a concert 20 minutes late, expecting to get front row seats (and full credit) for the evening. Their excuse was that it took longer to get from supper to the show than they expected. Really??? Its less half a block, through an underground tunnel. 
How hard is it to plan an evening, dress appropriately, and leave your cell phone in you pocket for 2 hours?
Course, what can I expect, we had an honor society induction last week. One of the parents of the inductees had his laptop on the whole event, typing stuff. Another parent was taking flash photos all through the show even before the event started. That's setting a good example for your kids


----------



## tech2000 (May 14, 2009)

It's kind of like how at my school most of the students come in and put their feet up on the seats in front of them. We have to place several of our techs foh to act as ushers and tell them to keep their feet down.


----------



## Sayen (May 16, 2009)

I had an actor drop a phone onstage, and rumors of an actor texting onstage during a crowd scene. It's not just the audience.

An improv show I attended recently had the announcement to please not answer your phone - if someone was dying, they'd still be dead after the show, so no rush.


----------



## tech2000 (May 17, 2009)

Sayen said:


> An improv show I attended recently had the announcement to please not answer your phone - if someone was dying, they'd still be dead after the show, so no rush.



Nice! That is true I guess...


----------



## chris325 (May 17, 2009)

A major issue with high school theatre is the problem that most of the shows we do don't include the right to videotape them. Audience members violate this all the time, and if part of a show got on Youtube or anywhere else, it could destroy our theatre program. 

As for the flash photagraphy, I once worked a show performed by middle schoolers where apparently the photographer hadn't managed to get pictures of the show during rehersal, so she simply took them all during a show in front of an in-school audience. (The director of this show also took a five minute intermission and made it a half-hour, just so she could finish some raffle.)

But I digress.


----------



## misterm (May 18, 2009)

chris325 said:


> A major issue with high school theatre is the problem that most of the shows we do don't include the right to videotape them. Audience members violate this all the time, and if part of a show got on Youtube or anywhere else, it could destroy our theatre program.



Part of my pre-show speech has something about this in a humorous, yet informative manner. I remind them that all flash photography and video recoeding is completely forbidden, then "not only is it highly illegal, it is also distracting to the actors and the only thing worse than a lawsuit is an angry diva." I have yet to have any problems with it. My other one I stole from a small theatre in Smyrna, TN that had incredible pre-show announcements with video and all. After reminding the audience to turn off their cell phones et all, "If you are unsure as how to do so, please consult the nearest teenager and they will be glad to help you." I've always wanted to do the "please turn off or remove all distractions such as cell phones, pagers, iPods, or small children." but no joy. still need the revenue.


----------



## derekleffew (May 18, 2009)

"May I have your attention please? Will the owner of a 1988 Oldsmobile ... please get a better car. Thank you."


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 21, 2009)

Yes, cellphones (do we still need to mention pagers?) and cellophane (candy wrappers) equals WMD - Weapons of Mass Disruption. 

When they opened a large multi-purpose road-house in downtown Phoenix, one of the 70-year old choreographers that I worked with went on a 15 minute tirade about the concessions. Since they host everything from fights to concerts to children's shows, they have the ballpark style concession stand selling hot dogs and nachos and allow it all into the theater. The seating isn't much different from a ballpark either so it can handle the abuse, but it can be more than a little distracting during a Broadway style show (which they only get the smaller tours because the big tours promoters hate the theater). Maybe this is the reason the friend in the article was so confused with the difference between theater and a baseball game.


----------



## TimMiller (May 29, 2009)

I was assistant LD for second baptist churches "christmas at the toyota center". It is the first church service that i had seen in which people were eating popcorn, and a few people had beer. Part of renting out the venue is that their concession stands will be open.


----------



## Grommet (Jun 9, 2009)

We had one show where the preshow announcements was acted out by 2 actors who were security guards in the show. and they plucked out another planted actor.

In a different student directed show at last minute one of the actors made a full size cardboard cellphone costume. And walked on stage during the preshow shouting "HEY KELLY, YOUR BOY FRIEND IS CALLING...ARE YOU GOING TO ANSWER?!" it was one of the funniest things and fit the show (Can't take it with you) quite nicely.

There was a guy about 2 rows down who not only answered his phone multiple times but was aware of it and crouching down under his coat. I could hear him say that he was in the middle of a show. I have never had the urge to smack some one ever before. 


i always remove my cell battery. always.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 25, 2009)

misterm said:


> same type of story about Patti LuPone a few years back in Sweeney Todd. ...


During her concert the other night, Miss LuPone stopped right after the musical intro to "Don't Cry for Me...," lowered her arms, and admonished a boy in the second row for texting during the show. She received a standing ovation then and there.

Here is an article on the incident: http://thestrippodcast.blogspot.com/2009/06/breaking-lupone-dresses-down-texting.html.


----------



## wah0808 (Jun 25, 2009)

Man I couldn't agree more about the severe lack of etiquette in the theatre these days. I agree that everyone should be welcome, however there demands a level of respect no matter who you are. That respect; I believe, is partly displayed by 'dressing the part', business casual isn't all that hard to achieve... by showing a little (now unfortunately, not so) common sense when it come to behavior, ie. cell phones, talking, etc... 

A few weeks ago I was in looking out the booth window before the show, the house was open and I was noticing that alot of people playing with their phones. So we start, I drop the house to half and then out a about a minute or so later. I counted 28 people playing with their phones still in a house of about 140... that's sad.

Alan...


----------



## MSLD (Jun 25, 2009)

its not only the audience members, did anyone notice that during the CMA awards Brad Paisley whipped out his Blackberry to update his Twitter? yes, you're famous, but that doesnt give you the right to treat your fans like that, accept your award, say your speech and get your ass off the deck.

Might not agree with me, but hey, im 14 and an LD that hates it when people do that. (stop the show for personal reasons)


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 26, 2009)

MSLD said:


> its not only the audience members, did anyone notice that during the CMA awards Brad Paisley whipped out his Blackberry to update his Twitter?


Wouldn't it have been cool if a rogue follow spot operator at the pointed him out as he did it. 

hmmm... we might be onto something here. CB could become the official sponsor some of the "_Stop texting during events now!_" campaign. How much do you think the bribe would have to be to get a follow spot op to do this? It would be career suicide, but what a way to go out in a blaze of glory. If we all chipped in $5... 

Maybe we could find a way to give the person a fall back job. CW do you think you could grant the spot asylum in Pageantland for a while? We'll put ruinexplorer to work on the getaway car. Dave I bet Rach would be glad to chip in a chunk of your vast empire's wealth to see this happen.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 26, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Wouldn't it have been cool if a rogue follow spot operator at the pointed him out as he did it.


In Mr. Paisley's defense, he was not at the awards--he appeared via satellite from home waiting for his wife to give birth. I don't think he twitted, I believe he just looked for the "It's a boy" message. [Edit: speaking of the ACMAs, not the CMAs, Sorry, MSLD. We're both wrong--it was the CMT Music Awards.] My father went bowling while I was being born, and has never heard the end of it.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 26, 2009)

BOWLING!?!?!? That's justifiable homicide in the eyes of any jury. "Ladies and Gentlemen of the Jury... He deserved it." "Case dismissed".


----------



## MrsFooter (Jun 26, 2009)

The audience members are not the only ones guilty of this texting epidemic. Over the last year I did some work for a performing arts high school, and no threat, no matter how severe, could get those kids to ignore their cell phones. It didn't matter if they were waiting for a scene shift, carrying a corner of something heavy, or sitting in class; if the phone vibrated, they HAD to look at it and respond. Even now, working for a well-respected summer theatre, I've had to stand by while my boss (the ME) takes a call from her mother, and during a show backstage glows from more than just run lights. 

Like it or not, this texting thing isn't going to go away. I agree that our best hope is education, but I also feel that if we as crew members are going to complain about audience members texting, then we need to make sure that we're setting the proper example.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 26, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Maybe we could find a way to give the person a fall back job. CW do you think you could grant the spot asylum in Pageantland for a while? We'll put ruinexplorer to work on the getaway car. Dave I bet Rach would be glad to chip in a chunk of your vast empire's wealth to see this happen.



Are you suggesting that we send someone to help 'dip keep the raccoons company?

As for the getaway car, we already have the back half in this year's Pageant. Ruinexplorer just needs to build the front half


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 26, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> Are you suggesting that we send someone to help 'dip keep the raccoons company?
> 
> As for the getaway car, we already have the back half in this year's Pageant. Ruinexplorer just needs to build the front half



I'm still looking for the horn that plays "Dixie". Techs of Hazard anyone?


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 26, 2009)

Seriously? One source: Dukes of Hazzard General Lee Dixie Car Horn - WOL430.



> This Dukes of Hazzard car air horn by Wolo will have your vehicle sounding just like the General Lee flying through Dixie! Inspired by the extremely popular television show (and also the recent movie starring Jessica Simpson), these super-loud air-powered musical horns attract immediate attention with *5 trumpets playing the Dukes of Hazzard Horn Sounds at 118 decibels!*


----------



## lieperjp (Jun 27, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> Are you suggesting that we send someone to help 'dip keep the raccoons company?



Is that where you're hiding her? You should let her come back to cb... Charc is pining.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 27, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Seriously? One source: Dukes of Hazzard General Lee Dixie Car Horn - WOL430.



Wow, I'm only slightly surprised. 

So, I guess the Mach 5 sound effects might not be far off? I know there's some Knight Rider stuff out there. I think we'll have the ultimate get-away vehicle.


----------



## Jinglish (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't noticed too many cell phone uses problems during shows at my high school, although that's partly because I don't have a great view of the audience. We have a couple of student makeup artists who don't seem to care that their phones can interfere with our mics, though.

Camera flashes are really more of a problem for us, and those almost never happen except at the mid-high plays. I ran followspot for a couple of ballet shows at the local community college's theater, though, and I must say that some ballet parents have a bad habit of disregarding about half a dozen "no flash" warnings. They don't seem to get that there's enough light on stage and that flash kills the colors.


----------



## bcronenwett (Jul 6, 2009)

On these same lines... Does anyone have a pre-recorded audio clip of an annocment about turning off cell phone, and no flash photography or anything along these lines...


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 6, 2009)

Jinglish said:


> We have a couple of student makeup artists who don't seem to care that their phones can interfere with our mics, though.



The theatre department at Murray State in Murray, KY (not to be confused with the Murray State in Utah) makes the actors & crew turn off their cell phones and turn them in to the SM, who locks the phones in a case, which gets locked in another cabinet somewhere. They have a three strikes rule, and it reflects badly on one's record should those strikes get broken. If you're caught with your cell, that's a strike right there, and the phone is immediately confiscated. I'm sure other universities have similar policies...

I don't have so much of a problem at Playhouse. The veterans know better, and oftentimes already have their phones off or silenced when I make the announcement at first readthrough. It's the new people- usually kids- who don't silence or turn off their phones, but they're also new enough that it's very easy to put the fear of God in them 

We had a sound op who was always forgetting to turn off her phone, until I pointed out to her during one of those buzzing sounds that it was her phone that was the problem. She's turned it off ever since...


----------



## ReiRei (Jul 7, 2009)

So for the longest time our sound operators kept blaming everyone's cellphones ringing as the cause of buzzing noises in out headsets and sometimes our speakers. Because some of our sound operators in the high school were just lazy and I know for a fact that sometimes it was just bad cables, I left my phone on. Nothing happened when my phone rang, buzzed, or did anything slightly angry at me. I even put it in various places around our sound and lights booth and nothing happened. 

A few months before I graduated, we had a professional sound guy come in to help us set up some new equipment and he said that due to some sort of frequency issue or something, the only cellphone carrier that interfered with our equipment was at&t. It made sense that my phone did interfere with our stuff since I go through us cellular.

However, I do recognize that cellphones are a major problem. More that people are being distracted by them during show runs and rehearsals and such than making angry noises in equipment. I can't honestly tell people anymore that their specific cellphones will interfere with our equipment, but I do warn them against using cellphones during any show time because it is rude and holds everyone up.

I kicked someone one of my crew members out of a wet tech because he wouldn't stop texting during it and he was supposed to be up on the catwalks focusing... pissed me off...


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Jinglish said:


> .
> Camera flashes are really more of a problem for us, and those almost never happen except at the mid-high plays. I ran followspot for a couple of ballet shows at the local community college's theater, though, and I must say that some ballet parents have a bad habit of disregarding about half a dozen "no flash" warnings. They don't seem to get that there's enough light on stage and that flash kills the colors.



The trick with stopping flash photography is to somehow let the parents know (be it through something in the program, or an announcement) that flash photography can be dangerous to the dancers. I've seen a dancer startled by a photo flash fall off pointe and injure herself quite badly. Then they're all worried about their little darling getting injured and tend to stop taking flash photos!


----------



## thatactorguy (Jul 7, 2009)

ReiRei said:


> the only cellphone carrier that interfered with our equipment was at&t.
> 
> I kicked someone one of my crew members out of a wet tech because he wouldn't stop texting during it and he was supposed to be up on the catwalks focusing... pissed me off...



I never knew that about AT&T- learn something new every day 

And that guy wouldn't have worked on one of my shows anymore. Totally uncool, and I don't blame you...


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 7, 2009)

kiwitechgirl said:


> The trick with stopping flash photography is to somehow let the parents know (be it through something in the program, or an announcement) that flash photography can be dangerous to the dancers. I've seen a dancer startled by a photo flash fall off pointe and injure herself quite badly. Then they're all worried about their little darling getting injured and tend to stop taking flash photos!



Yeah...this doesn't work really...even in proffesional dance/theatre. We have a regular announcement at my ballet for both the proffessional and student productions and flashshy flashy flash.

Thank god we're finally getting our ushers trained.


----------



## NickJones (Jul 8, 2009)

Our head Audio guy takes phone calls about other sound gigs mid show, its ridiculous, this happens when we are setting up all the time and he just stops working, but during one show (music show) he simply stayed sitting where he was pulled out his phone and chatted away.

I do lighting, I'm glad I don't have to answer to him.

Nick


----------



## Jinglish (Jul 9, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> Yeah...this doesn't work really...even in proffesional dance/theatre. We have a regular announcement at my ballet for both the proffessional and student productions and flashshy flashy flash.
> 
> Thank god we're finally getting our ushers trained.


This has been my experience. There's one ballet academy that rents out my school's theater once or twice a year, and their parents behave pretty well. This last show I did, though, was at the local community college, because a friend called me in to help. We announced several times that flash shouldn't be used as it's a matter of dancer safety, but a lot of the parents didn't seem to care.


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 9, 2009)

thatactorguy said:


> The theatre department at Murray State in Murray, KY (not to be confused with the Murray State in Utah) makes the actors & crew turn off their cell phones and turn them in to the SM, who locks the phones in a case, which gets locked in another cabinet somewhere. They have a three strikes rule, and it reflects badly on one's record should those strikes get broken. If you're caught with your cell, that's a strike right there, and the phone is immediately confiscated. I'm sure other universities have similar policies...



I like the turning in phones to the SM thing. I assume that is during both rehearsals and shows. I should get our hs director to do that, especially for actors during rehearsals and techs during shows.


----------



## willbb123 (Jul 9, 2009)

tech2000 said:


> I like the turning in phones to the SM thing. I assume that is during both rehearsals and shows. I should get our hs director to do that, *especially for actors during rehearsals and techs during shows.*



Haha thats true...

I just designed for the show The Little Dog Laughed. Diane, the producer/manager, is on the phone with the writer of the movie they are trying to get made.

> I'm not going to tell you how to write this. You must know that in theatre second acts tend to start off with a bang, an event or a recap. Or a reminder to turn off cell phones. Now, we don't have a problem with cell phones in the theatre in this town. We've simply stopped doing theatre all together. Choices were made.... Where was I? Oh right...


----------



## photoatdv (Jul 10, 2009)

From my expreience cell phones causing problems is pretty rare (with equipment-- not attention spans). Our crew ALWAYS has our cell phones on us or within reach on vibrate. However we do not answer calls unless it is another crew member (or some pre-arranged extenuating circumstance-- I want to say our audio guy was on the phone once when one of his techs had a crisis on another show and our run crew chief had a family emergency right before a show once). This is mainly because we have lost comms during shows before and switched to cells. On one show we didn't have enough radios so I would call our spot op whenever there was a spot cue added (the director kept changing things during the show).


----------



## shiben (Jul 12, 2009)

At Calvin, we have solved the issue of cell phone use in the theater department quite effectively. No one can use a cell phone in our venues at all. Literally. Our main venue, a 350 seat open vista stage, is build with 75% of its volume below ground, and our black box is in a fallout shelter. Both have a few feet of concrete and steel over them, and all the walls are sand-filled cinder block with acoustical panels on them. 
There is no reception, and our department blocked a move to get a cell phone repeater installed specifically to boost signal to the theater. Unfortunately, we still have wifi. Most egregious offense ever was probably the person who tried to record from an HD video camera and at the same time send emails on their laptop. Disconnected the local wireless system and told him that if his camera didnt disappear he would be booted. He complained that I turned off the wireless and that I was rude to him. What a hoser.


----------



## tweetersaway (Jul 20, 2009)

I know a guy who goes to shows at a local place regularly. I went with him once. Somebody's cell phone went off two seats down. He took it, turned it off, and didn't give it back until the end of the show. Now, if more patrons were like him...


----------



## ReiRei (Jul 20, 2009)

I recently met a stage manager at OSF who can hold phone conversations and text during the show he's calling and he's never missed a cue.


----------



## RichMoore (Jul 20, 2009)

If it were legal in the U.S. of A. I would definitely install a cell-phone signal blocker into my concert hall. We are one of, if not the only country in the world, where phone signals cannot be blocked.

It is bad enough that people are texting during a performance, but I have had to stop people from broadcasting a live performance using their phone cameras. If the talent's people were to see something like that happening, the lawsuits resulting from the violation of the rider would be extremely expensive.

As for the SM who can talk, text and call show cues, all at the same time....he will never work for me. Do one thing at a time and do it the very best that you can.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 20, 2009)

RichMoore said:


> We are one of, if not the only country in the world, where phone signals cannot be blocked.



Sir appears to be grossly misinformed. Australian law specifically prohibits the use of a jammer. A friend who works for a telco tells me that the fine is 50K for possession 150K is it's switched on when the suits arrive.

If I look up OFCOM in the UK, it is illegal in the UK under Section 68 of the Wireless Telegraphy Act 2006 to use any apparatus for the purposes of interfering with any wireless telegraphy. http://www.ofcom.org.uk/media/featu...pedia.org/wiki/Mobile_phone_jammer#Legalities


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 21, 2009)

RichMoore said:


> As for the SM who can talk, text and call show cues, all at the same time....he will never work for me. Do one thing at a time and do it the very best that you can.



I half-agree, half-disagree with this! Texting during a show is a huge no-no in my book (phone stays off and in my bag when I'm on show call), but I also think that a great stage manager should be able to multi-task. I work in a venue where on a straight play I have me as SM and a single operator, and that expands to a sound operator and an ASM on musicals (I think our production of _The Producers_ 18 months ago is probably the only time that show has ever been done with a crew of four!); I can call cues, sort out someone's radio mic pack (I never have radio mic techs) and figure out how the next scene change is going to work given that something has jammed or broken - if I couldn't multi-task my job would be way more difficult.


----------



## RichMoore (Jul 21, 2009)

Chris15....I stand humbly corrected. Thank you for putting me right.

Kiwitechgirl....when I stated "do one thing at a time", what I meant was concentrate on the show. I was under the impression that the SM in question was holding phone calls and texting on subjects unrelated to the show. Multi-tasking during a show is pretty much a given if one has any responsibilities and people working under them. To you, I also apologize for any misunderstanding.

A double dose of crow for me today. ;-)


----------



## shiben (Jul 22, 2009)

If you are looking for a way to block cell phone signals, but dont really want to get in trouble, could you get away with installing brass or copper mesh enveloping the hall? It would act as a faraday cage and block all the signals coming in... Would that be illegal? You could claim that you had an issue with RF interference if people complain about it, but if its illegal I probably wouldnt do it. Also, find out if your walls are sand filled cincerblock. Seems to make it more difficult to get signal through that.


----------



## rwhealey (Jul 22, 2009)

shiben said:


> If you are looking for a way to block cell phone signals, but dont really want to get in trouble, could you get away with installing brass or copper mesh enveloping the hall? It would act as a faraday cage and block all the signals coming in... Would that be illegal? You could claim that you had an issue with RF interference if people complain about it, but if its illegal I probably wouldnt do it. Also, find out if your walls are sand filled cincerblock. Seems to make it more difficult to get signal through that.



If not illegal, that might have unintended consequences on wireless microphone reception.


----------



## fredthe (Jul 27, 2009)

IANAL, but I know of no regulations that would prohibit you installing a wire mesh surrounding a facility.
As for wireless mics, it might both improve reception in the hall, by blocking outside signals, and keeping the mics from interfering with anything else.
Of course, with the cost of copper, you could probably pay for many more important things for the theater, and just live with the cell phones 

-Fred


----------



## museav (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmm, TEMPEST security for the theatre. All you need is the same construction budgets that some secure government and military facilities have. Good luck on that!

Theoertically it might work. However, considering the wavelengths potentially involved, getting a building or room envelope to not have 'holes' in the shielding could be difficult and expensive. I also think that practical issues such as doctors and others attending events that need to be able to receive emergency wireless communications might be legally problematic. And I have worked on some ALS/interpretation and wireless production communication systems where I rely on the signal extending outside the main space, a shielded room could be worked around for those systems but would likely increase their cost.


----------



## EricE (May 30, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> I was reading this article about the annoyance of texting during performances and was wondering if everyone is noticing an increase in the loss of theater ettiquette?



I think it's more a symptom of the casualization of society in general. Now, I don't want to go as far back as mutli-layered formal clothing and introducing oneself with an actual card... but I then we are moving into the "overly casual" side of things a bit.

I also think it's allot of the selfish "it's all about me" line of thought along with a general lack of social stigmatization for those who are overly selfish (i.e. not taking a screaming child out of a public space when I was young would result in direct action from those around the offender) doesn't help.


> Why would someone pay $170 for a ticket and then not pay attention to the performance?


 
I worked several summers at a local concert venue because I liked the majority of the shows they offered and I also like to people watch  but I never understood the people who spent that kind of money on tickets, and then would almost match it in the equivalent of booze - and then get so bombed that I highly doubt they could remember anything signifiant of the evening afterwards. You can drink to the amnesia stage at home and save a bundle while not menacing your fellow humans 

People _are_ indeed strange (and inconsiderate!).


----------



## Tex (May 30, 2011)

Chris Chapman said:


> New height of scariness: A Director of an upcoming Musical was texting DURING auditions. When actors were reading for her. THAT is going to be a stellar show.


Unfortunately, I've auditioned (successfully) for directors who were typing, eating, talking and and/or smoking. Not that unusual...


----------



## LXPlot (May 30, 2011)

I recently was LD for a show where the assistant principle was on his phone during the show. The following week, my theatre teacher was complementing the tech and mentioned that the asst. principal had been a paid employee of his college's scene shop, so he understood the sorts of things that we worry about.


----------



## Joshualangman (Jun 3, 2011)

It is now illegal to use a phone in all New York theatres, on penalty of $50 fine and eviction.

Cell Phones Banned in New York City Theatres - Playbill.com


----------



## EricE (Jun 4, 2011)

Joshualangman said:


> It is now illegal to use a phone in all New York theatres, on penalty of $50 fine and eviction.


 
That's awesome. Now if they would just allow low-power jammers, even if you had to get a license....


----------



## gakupp (Jun 4, 2011)

Education has to be the key ... let people know it's not OK to use cell phones or to text during or performance, or for that matter, to photograph or video with those small cameras. At our small community theater, we play a prerecorded message before each production welcoming them to the theater and reminding them to turn off cellphones and that picture taking or videoing is not permitted by copyright law. It works for us, and I hope it can work for others.


----------



## StewTech (Jun 4, 2011)

I once went to see Wicked when it was on tour, and there was a lady behind be who was completely drunk, and during "I'm Not That Girl" (a ballad) she was screaming swear words, standing, and yelling at the actress, and the people in the house, swearing and cussing and screaming. 

The actress on stage just kept going, and didn't break character. Finally, the woman was escorted out and the actress finished her song without a flinch.

She got a minute and a half standing ovation.


----------



## Nelson (Jun 4, 2011)

Our directors usually start by telling everyone to turn their cell phones completely off because if left on, they will interfere with our microphones. We've never had radio interference issues, but I'd say that distractions from a ringing cell phone are a form of interference!

There are a select few people that legitimately need to be on call. Hopefully they can sit near the exit and be able to leave as soon as the call comes. Everyone else (including myself) should leave their beeping devices in the car!


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jun 4, 2011)

I still maintain that a group in NZ called "The Naked Samoans" had the best cell announcement I've ever heard. It ran something like:
"Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to this evening's performance by the Naked Samoans. Please be aware that we are operating a cellphone jamming device; if your cellphone rings, a large Samoan will jam your phone where the sun don't shine. So for your own safety, please switch them off!"

Worked like a charm...


----------



## gcpsoundlight (Jun 6, 2011)

Best one I had was at a conference dinner, a lady was on her phone, then, when she got up, had the nerve to tell us that our talking was distracting her, and she couldn't hear the speaker because of it (we were behind her). Our fix was to cue the camera up on her, and if she came over again, to put it on all the screens around the venue.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 14, 2011)

I've worked in places that actually said they reserve the right to eject you from the house if they catch you on your phone. They made good on their promise, and the issue became quite a bit less annoying. We covered our butts by putting a notice in the program, outside each set of doors to the house and, at one point, even on the ticket stub.

Movie theatres do it, why can't we.


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 14, 2011)

StewTech said:


> I once went to see Wicked when it was on tour, and there was a lady behind be who was completely drunk, and during "I'm Not That Girl" (a ballad) she was screaming swear words, standing, and yelling at the actress, and the people in the house, swearing and cussing and screaming.
> 
> The actress on stage just kept going, and didn't break character. Finally, the woman was escorted out and the actress finished her song without a flinch.
> 
> She got a minute and a half standing ovation.


 
I've had this happen to me, except I was the SM. We were in a panic for over a month that we would see legal papers. We never did, thank goodness.


----------



## Les (Jun 14, 2011)

Mercedes said:


> I've had this happen to me, except I was the SM. We were in a panic for over a month that we would see legal papers. We never did, thank goodness.


 
I don't think there's ever any legal recourse for someone escorted out of a venue (or any public establishment, for that matter) as a result of their blatant disregard for the rules. You're not legally obligated to let them see the show if they violate the rules, just like a restaurant doesn't have to serve you if you start a food fight. In the future, I don't think you have anything to worry about .


Mercedes said:


> Movie theatres do it, why can't we.



No one said ya couldn't. I believe it's up to the individual buisness owner/operator. Of course, if you are not within this kind of decision-making authority, you will want to clear it with the theatre company's management beforehand as to what you can and cannot due (to keep you out of hot water with the theatre company).

A disclaimer in the lobby/program/curtain speech still isn't a bad idea --- at least everyone will be on the same page as far as expectations are concerned. Be sure to include the phrase "without refund".


----------

